# DS #2525: Doki Doki Majo Shinpan 2 (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3482^^


----------



## Jax (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay! More loli touching!

(>º3º)> (.Y.)


----------



## hova1 (Jul 30, 2008)

the boxart is from the first game i think


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 30, 2008)

>_> Uhhh... this is that witch touching game. Wtf Japan....


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 30, 2008)

If anyone else reads the UK magazine Ngamer,you'll probably know what they thought of the first one.

Can't wait to read their review of this one.


----------



## Jax (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, this is the real cover


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 30, 2008)

LOLJAPAN.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 30, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is the real cover


That box is really faded, it doesn't have the right colours. Heres a proper box:


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 30, 2008)

Never did get far enough in the first one to take advantage of any underage gals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm all for the concept. Although full-on, interactive porn would be the better way to go.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jul 30, 2008)

oh no you didnt


----------



## C3NTY64 (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought this was supposed to be the Steel Princess game I reckon someone is confused this is what #2525 actually is http://www.mmv.co.jp/special/game/ds/stealprincess/


----------



## Rod (Jul 30, 2008)

Funny thing the white haired girl has no nipples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surely they wouldn't put 'em in the box, but it feels kinda weird anyways.

If this topic surpasses Rhythm Tengoku Gold I'll be pretty pissed. ):<
(too bad it probably will)


----------



## Diffusion (Jul 30, 2008)

Only girl I liked in the first game was the school nurse.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Never did get far enough in the first one to take advantage of any underage gals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used cheats in the first game to get to unlock all the girls, had to do a bit of guessing in the menu to find them.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 30, 2008)

lolis are delicious.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> lolis are delicious.


I thought shota was your thing


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 30, 2008)

I never got too much into the first one, too much talking which I couldn't understand and then I got stuck on the first touching mission - the teddy bear.


----------



## Jockel (Jul 30, 2008)

erm what about that half-elf hentai game? is it dumped yet?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

Jockel said:
			
		

> erm what about that half-elf hentai game? is it dumped yet?


The game hasn't even been released yet


----------



## Jockel (Jul 30, 2008)

awww :< too bad.
btw, way to go on that extra-generic nickname! ^^


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

Jockel said:
			
		

> awww :< too bad.
> btw, way to go on that extra-generic nickname! ^^


Used to be Sephiroth1n6, I'm considering Sephi now though.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 30, 2008)

Doki Doki Touch Kid Witches: The Sequel

WTF. Seriously WTF.


----------



## Jockel (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm and does anyone know what happened to that port of this loli flash game?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 30, 2008)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> Doki Doki Touch Kid Witches: The Sequel
> 
> WTF. Seriously WTF.
> This stuff is normal on the internet.
> ...


You mean hizashi no naka ds? you can find it with google


----------



## nando (Jul 30, 2008)

so what do you do in this game?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> so what do you do in this game?


its the same as the first game. you find out which girl is a witch or not by touching them


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 31, 2008)

hm, you search everywhere for clues to find witches, you then fight them by countering their magic, and after that you touch them to prove they are a witch.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 31, 2008)

What




The




Fuck





?









EDIT: Oh, this is a sequel?! Where is the first one?


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 31, 2008)

no one mentioned me yet... looks like I have to go on another crusade to make you all remember my hentai glory!





 Love that this is out.


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 31, 2008)

well..
it's dumped..

enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 31, 2008)

Loli touching time, hehe. 

Game's not ask fun if you're not a pervert.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow a second one came out. I guess the first one was a success. lol


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 31, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Loli touching time, hehe.
> 
> Game's not ask fun if you're not a pervert.



So, then, I should really love this game, eh?


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 31, 2008)

Lolis+witches+touching...I'M GONNA EXPLODE! Must...resist...posting...pics...


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2008)

when i get done eating, ill start on this. i cant wait to unlock free witch check mode. i got more recording to do


----------



## blahman (Jul 31, 2008)

hmmm anyone noticed that the cero gave the 1st game a C 15+ rating and a D 17+ rating for this sequel?

must mean the loli witch touching is more NSFW this time!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 31, 2008)

moar touching then ever before... ON THE DS!


----------



## golden (Jul 31, 2008)

Will there be any cheats for this game that just bypass the entire story and everything and just let you get straight to "the point" if you know what I mean?


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 31, 2008)

The art style is identical to that of _Twinkle Star Sprites ~La petite princesse~_.  That's interesting.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Will there be any cheats for this game that just bypass the entire story and everything and just let you get straight to "the point" if you know what I mean?


unlock everything code or wait for something to unlock the free witch check mode then download the save. even by doing that, you would get bored of the game after touching all the girls


----------



## golden (Jul 31, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this unlock everything code?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2008)

the game just came out >_>
dont expect codes right when the game came out. besides, there might not even be a unlock everything code. the first one never got it. the codes that might come out for this game would probably be infinite life during battles.


----------



## golden (Jul 31, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> the game just came out >_>
> dont expect codes right when the game came out. besides, there might not even be a unlock everything code. the first one never got it. the codes that might come out for this game would probably be infinite life during battles.


I'm sure narin has the skills to make an unlock everything code.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 31, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> hmmm anyone noticed that the cero gave the 1st game a C 15+ rating and a D 17+ rating for this sequel?
> 
> must mean the loli witch touching is more NSFW this time!


if i should believe the trailer, more nudity.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 31, 2008)

man, i wonder what is the binoculars used for and how do you activate it? i got through two of the girls so far and only found out how to jiggle sophy's boobies. couldnt get kureha's to jiggle. will try some other time though.


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 31, 2008)

_And_ it has a 2Gbit (256MB) cart size, twice as large as the first game.


----------



## mousan (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Jockel (Jul 31, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> You mean hizashi no naka ds? you can find it with google


I can just find that lousy Demo. 
Is there a full version yet? PM me if so ;D


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2008)

Just wondering , but is this one playable if you don't understand japanese ? The first one wasn't , atleast I couldn't do anything.


----------



## Euronymous (Jul 31, 2008)

hehe it's cool to pretend we're paedophiles right guys


----------



## azotyp (Jul 31, 2008)

In first part you could unlock minigames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with cheats waiting for cheats for second part.


----------



## Benandanti (Jul 31, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Wow a second one came out. I guess the first one was a success. lol



It was more popular than the Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 31, 2008)

F*cked up shit.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 1, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Just wondering , but is this one playable if you don't understand japanese ? The first one wasn't , atleast I couldn't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,  nothing you can do about it since it came out. these kinds of games sell in japan. besides, there are more ****** up shit in videogames besides touching girls.


----------



## Paard (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll feel dirty if I play this. ;(


----------



## nileyg (Aug 1, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> no one mentioned me yet... looks like I have to go on another crusade to make you all remember my hentai glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euronymous (Aug 1, 2008)

Benandanti said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it wasn't, learn to read. It was higher on the most wanted list at Amazon. It didn't sell even close to what Zelda did. Wow.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it's still a 1 loli demo.


----------



## mrpinklemonade (Aug 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Jockel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is only one loli in the actual game, the demo is only touching and pulling up the skirt.
hmmm.... i wonder when will the full version will come out, i can't wait for it

at least Half-Elf Tentacle Assult is coming out in August's Comiket


----------



## xshinox (Aug 1, 2008)

you forgot that you can come on her leg hehe


----------



## Narin (Aug 1, 2008)

I added in some cheats to the cheat database for all your witch groping needs.


----------



## golden (Aug 1, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I added in some cheats to the cheat database for all your witch groping needs.


Wow, that sounds great actually. Is the unlock witch groping mode code in because let's be serious, what other cheat is 99% of the people going to use really?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 1, 2008)

yes it is in. here is my save file which has been beaten once and codes were used to unlock everything. its a .SAV format so make sure you got the right flash cart to use it or you can always convert it =p

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=468411


----------



## Benandanti (Aug 1, 2008)

fgsfds


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I added in some cheats to the cheat database for all your witch groping needs.


Excellent. I'll be playing this 'game' sometime later.


----------



## mrpinklemonade (Aug 1, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> yes it is in. here is my save file which has been beaten once and codes were used to unlock everything. its a .SAV format so make sure you got the right flash cart to use it or you can always convert it =p
> 
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=468411



Ty for the save data, but i can't DL it. Can you please upload it on megaupload or rapidshare, etc?


----------



## golden (Aug 1, 2008)

So which game is better for "touching"? The original DokiDoki or DokiDoki 2(this one)?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 1, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> yes it is in. here is my save file which has been beaten once and codes were used to unlock everything. its a .SAV format so make sure you got the right flash cart to use it or you can always convert it =p
> 
> http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=468411



Thanks

Do you know if this will work on the CylcoDS without conversion? 

Also, what do you do to get right to the chick-touching stuff?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 1, 2008)

PERVERTS.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 1, 2008)

mrpinklemonade said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure. i dont own cyclo; only r4. convert if you must. also, on the menu it goes:

new game
continue
omake mode
options.

go to omake mode then there are 4 options;

gallery
extra episodes
survival
witch check

ojsinnerz - you cant do nothing about it =p


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 1, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> not sure. i dont own cyclo; only r4. convert if you must. also, on the menu it goes:
> 
> new game
> continue
> ...



Many thanks. The sav file seems to work okay on the CycloDS, as I was able to access the menu items you listed. So, what all can you do with the chicks, and what are each of the icons for?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 1, 2008)

touch, look at, blow, binoculars, use evidence

most of the girls can be jiggled and if you fail you can use binoculars only if you click on the spot where you are suppose to fail.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice! A save, I was getting kind of bored not knowing what to do.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I have no idea what I'm doing, but Nintendo was right -- touching _is_ good!


----------



## xshinox (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah heres the videos i recorded from the game of each girl excluding noel since that video on my last account got removed for being too inappropriate.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=RaikaSTi


----------



## Sorakun (Aug 2, 2008)

How come Free Witch Check Mode doesn't work on my DS...?
I'm using a M3DS Real with firmware v3.9 E29 and whenever I select a girl the game locks up on a black screen...

EDIT: Strange enough: In Story Mode, Witch Checking works.


----------



## plasmatron (Aug 2, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> oh yeah heres the videos i recorded from the game of each girl excluding noel since that video on my last account got removed for being too inappropriate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=RaikaSTi




Yay matey !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 3, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> oh yeah heres the videos i recorded from the game of each girl excluding noel since that video on my last account got removed for being too inappropriate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=RaikaSTi








 Good job on the vids, and it is fun fooling around with the whole thing, but I have to ask...is there an object to touching them? How do you know where the right place to touch them is? And what's the reward?


----------



## xshinox (Aug 3, 2008)

the objective is to find each girl's witch mark and when you get pink hearts that means its adding to the heart on the top right which is good. if you get blue, it subtracts and thats not good but you do get to use the binoculars if you get enough blue hearts. the reward is you get to see more of the girl in provocative poses and whatnot.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 3, 2008)

I love asians. Specifically the Japanese.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 5, 2008)

Soooo ... This is supposed to be a hentai like game? o.O


----------



## golden (Aug 5, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Soooo ... This is supposed to be a hentai like game? o.O


Not really. There are no naked cartoons which I am assuming people agree with me is a good thing. If this arouses you that much then I don't know what to say but I guess then you can call it hentai.


----------



## paultoompas (Aug 6, 2008)

those using m3ds real; the reset function and a few cheats prevent access to witch check.  just turn everything off and it works fine


----------

